# BMW M4 wide arch



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

California-based tuning house TAG Motorsports is known for putting together some pretty wild aftermarket packages, and this BMW M4 is up there with some of the best of them. Wearing Vorsteiner's GTRS4 widebody kit, the hi-po coupe also boasts wide fenders, an aggressive rear diffuser, beefy side skirts, a prominent front splitter and an M Performance deck lid spoiler and mirror caps finished in satin carbon.









































































souce carbuzz


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Epic!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I really like this.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:driver: :argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to say im not a fan either. Looks good in some images however not so in others. Pictures 3, 6 & 8 do it for me but all others I don't like :wall::wall:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought the Liberty Walk M4 wasn't great... But thats one podgy M4.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Rear arches look all wrong (reminds me of a Mattig bodykit - yuk). 

FAIL I'm afraid!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes from me!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Love wide arch models but not a fan of the m4


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Front and rear arches are a totally different style and don't match in my opinion. 

Alan W


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Halfords special IMHO


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

The 80's are back!!!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's too much. 

The sideskirts look very cheap and nasty.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

So much win. Looks almost RocketBunny


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

terrible looking


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Think they overdid the arches slighty, couple of inches knocked off them would be ok, wheels are delicious though, those wheels on a standard M4 with all the M performance trinkets for me.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

like it from behind )) and front the front but from the side the rear arches look terrible, fine line between awesome and barry boys mcdonalds car park meets


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Much better than the Liberty Walk monstrosities, I hate that exposed rivet look. But this has more class, Yes from me.

Seems to be an even divide on this.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

If the M4 was Kim K.. lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I almost like it alot.

It's just something not looking right with the rear arches from both the side and the back. Apart from that, a phat thumbs up from Krim :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Epic....I'd have one


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautifull looking motor!!

I love that :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

As I said on Twitter, 100% yes from me.
Not a great fan of BMW, but I do like the 4 series, and this would be an awesome range-topper!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What a minger


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nope from the Hound Dawg


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

transtek said:


> The 80's are back!!!!!


Took the words I was thinking Miami Vice gone wrong personally,,,,


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Derek Mc said:


> Took the words I was thinking Miami Vice gone wrong personally,,,,


Yep, reminds me of the Gemballa Ferrari and Porsches:thumb:


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Marmite......


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking car , Dr told me to order one ! lol


----------



## Tallis (Jan 5, 2014)

Want!!! but you already know that


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My eyes...that is horrible


----------

